# Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*

						Die slowenische Handelsplattform NiceHash wurde Opfer eines Hackerangriffs, bei dem angeblich circa 4.700 Bitcoin entwendet wurden. Durch den aktuellen Kursstand der Kryptowährung beläuft sich der Schaden auf fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*


----------



## Amigo (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*

Oh das tut weh... erste Regel: nur Spielgeld auf der Exchange liegen lassen, wenn überhaupt.
War "zum Glück" nur eine kleine Börse...


----------



## Axiom (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*

Naja, NiceHash ist genaugenommen keine Bitcoin Börse, dort konnte man Rechenleistung fürs Mining kaufen/verkaufen


----------



## sterreich (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*

Andere Geschichte: Steam akzeptiert Bitcoins nicht mehr.
Einerseits wegen der Kursschwankungen, andererseits wegen der Transaktionsgebühren ohne die eine Überweisung im Nichts landet und oft mehr ausmacht als das gekaufte Spiel.


----------



## Roterfred (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*

jaja Bitcoin ist ja so sicher.  Habe in letzter Zeit immer mehr gehört und gelesen.


----------



## aloha84 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*

Macht nichts, ist in 6 Monaten eh nix mehr wert.


----------



## Holytobi (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*



Roterfred schrieb:


> jaja Bitcoin ist ja so sicher.  Habe in letzter Zeit immer mehr gehört und gelesen.



Diese Meldung hat aber auch rein gar nichts mit der Sicherheit von Bitcoins zu stun. Wohl eher das es bei diesem Cloudminer eine Lücke gab die findige "Hacker" ausgenutzt haben.

Mal schön auf dem Boden bleiben


----------



## Solo-Joe (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Macht nichts, ist in 6 Monaten eh nix mehr wert.



Der Tag mag kommen, da der Wert des Bitcoin erlischt. Doch dieser Tag ist noch fern.


----------



## violinista7000 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Macht nichts, ist in 6 Monaten eh nix mehr wert.



Ja, ja... immer wieder diese Aussagen... damals als ein Bitcoin 200+ € kostete, sollte es sich nicht mehr löhnen in Bitcoins zu investieren. Mittlerweile ist heute um ca. 16:00 Uhr die 15000 €/USD Marke geknackt. Während dessen denken viele: hätte ich doch...


----------



## aloha84 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ja, ja... immer wieder diese Aussagen... damals als ein Bitcoin 200+ € kostete, sollte es sich nicht mehr löhnen in Bitcoins zu investieren. Mittlerweile ist heute um ca. 16:00 Uhr die 15000 €/USD Marke geknackt. Während dessen denken viele: hätte ich doch...



Das System ist viel zu Spekulativ geworden, dadurch ist eine Blase entstanden, welche demnächst platzen wird.
Spannend wird aber die Zeit danach, dann stellt sich nämlich die Frage ob es überhaupt noch BC geben wird.......bzw. ob es nach dieser Krise nochmal bergauf geht.


----------



## violinista7000 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Das System ist viel zu Spekulativ geworden, dadurch ist eine Blase entstanden, welche demnächst platzen wird.
> Spannend wird aber die Zeit danach, dann stellt sich nämlich die Frage ob es überhaupt noch BC geben wird.......bzw. ob es nach dieser Krise nochmal bergauf geht.



Clevere Investoren haben sein Startkapital längst zurückbekommen, und investieren nur der Gewinn wieder rein. Klar wenn der Kurs fällt, geht viel oder sogar alles verloren, was im Voraus gewonnen bzw. investiert würde, aber ein gewisses Risiko gehört in jede Art von Investition dazu.


----------



## marko597710 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: BÃ¶rse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*

Cryptocurrency Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap
Über 14000€


----------



## aloha84 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Clevere Investoren haben sein Startkapital längst zurückbekommen, und investieren nur der Gewinn wieder rein. Klar wenn der Kurs fällt, geht viel oder sogar alles verloren, was im Voraus gewonnen bzw. investiert würde, aber ein gewisses Risiko gehört in jede Art von Investition dazu.



Ein "gewisses" Risiko gehört dazu, ja.......Aber hier wird jedem Laien ersichtlich, dass da was nicht stimmen kann.
Wenn an der Börse eine Aktie solche Sprünge macht, wird gerne schon über Manipulation gesprochen --> und bei BC soll es "normal, hipp und trendy" sein.
Der Wert wird noch weiter steigen, aber demnächst.....*RUMMS*.


----------



## Mr_Minister (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*

Der Bitcoin hat alleine heute über 25% an Wert gewonnen, das sieht schon sehr nach Blase aus. Meiner Meinung nach muss man jetzt jederzeit mit einem heftigen Crash rechnen. Das heißt nicht, dass sich der Bitcoin nicht langfristig auf einem hohen Niveau stabilisieren könnte, aber derzeit handelt es sich eindeutig um ein Hochrisikoinvestment. Ist halt extrem viel Spekulation derzeit.


----------



## Bevier (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*

Erschreckend ist, dass der Kurs trotz regelmäßigen solchen Nachrichten, weiter steigt...

Kann ich ganz ehrlich nicht verstehen, das ist in den letzten 12 Monaten schon der dritte große Raub dieser Kryptowährung, bei dem Millionenbeträge von solchen fragwürdigen Handelsplätzen verschwinden


----------



## Emil_Esel (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*

weiß gar nicht mehr hin mit der ganzen kohle


hätte nie gedacht dass ich mal millionär werde


vor 3 monaten hab ich m1 job gekündigt


alleine diesen monat schon wieder 100k mit alts gemacht xD


es ist so furchtbar 1fach loide


----------



## GreitZ (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*

Hehe 😂  Schöne Nachricht. Ich hoffe das diese Währungen bald völlig wertlos werden.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*

Bezweifle das Bitcoin so schnell verschwinden wird auch nach Angriffen und Diebstählen, der Kurs steigt immer weiter, wie weit das wird sich noch zeigen


----------



## Amigo (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*



Emil_Esel schrieb:


> weiß gar nicht mehr hin mit der ganzen kohle
> 
> 
> hätte nie gedacht dass ich mal millionär werde
> ...


Feel ya!


----------



## Voodoo2 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*



GreitZ schrieb:


> Hehe 😂  Schöne Nachricht. Ich hoffe das diese Währungen bald völlig wertlos werden.



Wieder einer der sich outete


----------



## Illuminatus17 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*



Emil_Esel schrieb:


> weiß gar nicht mehr hin mit der ganzen kohle
> 
> 
> hätte nie gedacht dass ich mal millionär werde
> ...



Dann gönn dir mal nen Deutschkurs mit Rechtschreibung, Zeichensetzung und so


----------



## Hofnaerrchen (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*

Angesichts der sprunghaften Wertsteigerungen in den letzten Tagen dürfte das Platzen der Blase schneller eintreten als vermutet. Schließlich gibt es - außer dem Glauben an den Wert dieser Währung - keine Sicherheiten, welche diesen stützen.

Am Ende wird es nur eine Hand voll Gewinner geben: Den/die Erfinder dieses Schwachsinns, Hardwareproduzenten und Stromlieferanten. Glückwunsch!

Edit: Grad noch einen guten Artikel zum Thema bei "Der Freitag" gelesen: Kryptowahrungen ǀ Digitaler Goldrausch — der Freitag


----------



## MiezeMatze (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*

Dieser ganze virtuelle Scheiß wird uns letztenendes den Untergang bringen.

Wenn mir einer auf der Straße mal sagt das er Bitcoint bekommt er einen Dampfhammer.

So ein Schmonses...


----------



## Nuallan (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*



Hofnaerrchen schrieb:


> Angesichts der sprunghaften Wertsteigerungen in den letzten Tagen dürfte das Platzen der Blase schneller eintreten als vermutet.



Wenn ich jedesmal in den letzten Jahren einen Cent bekommen hätte wenn jemand solch weise Vorahnungen von sich gegeben hat, könnte ich mir davon schon einen Bitcoin kaufen.



Hofnaerrchen schrieb:


> Schließlich gibt es - außer dem Glauben an den Wert dieser Währung - keine Sicherheiten, welche diesen stützen.



In God we trust. Warum sollte das hier nicht funktionieren, obwohl es bei "richtigen" Währungen auch schon lange klappt?


----------



## Magios (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*

ja wohl, diese Wärung ist zum sterben verurteilt, es gab schon vor Jahren Schneballsysteme wo einige Millionär würden und die Masse der Leute das Geld eingebüst haben, und auch hier wird es so enden, es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.....


----------



## sterreich (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ja, ja... immer wieder diese Aussagen... damals als ein Bitcoin 200+ € kostete, sollte es sich nicht mehr löhnen in Bitcoins zu investieren. Mittlerweile ist heute um ca. 16:00 Uhr die 15000 €/USD Marke geknackt. Während dessen denken viele: hätte ich doch...



Mittlerweile höherer Strombedarf als die gesamte Slowakei.
Schon das 3. mal dieses Jahr mehr als 150k unconfirmed transactions, wenn es so weitergeht wie im Moment schlägt man locker die 230k vom Mai.
Dadurch deutlich steigende Transaktionskosten.

Die Blase wird noch eine Weile wachsen. Dann werden mal ein paar "große Fische" einiges Verkaufen was zu einem gewissen Kurseinbruch führt und Panikverkäufe auslöst. Läuft seit bald 400 Jahren so mit leicht unterschiedlicher Ausprägung was Spekulationsobjekt und Zeitraum angeht. Die Kunst ist vorauszusagen, wann man einsteigen und bis wann man mitgehen soll. Zudem wird interessant, was übrig bleibt. Kann sich bei einem gewissen Wert einpendeln oder, da materiell nichts vorhanden, ein Totalausfall werden. Und wenn BTC geht werden sicher auch andere Währungen einen Schlag einstecken. Bin schon auf die Höhe der Transaktionsgebühr bei Panikverkäufen gespannt.

Am nervigsten find ich dabei die Miner die nicht mal dazu stehen können, dass sie einfach geldgeil sind. Mit Argumenten wie reguläre Banken brauchen noch mehr Strom oder verrechnen ja für jede Überweisung Gebühren. Oder man braucht das "traditionelle" System nicht mehr.
Nun wurden BTC schon vom traditionellen System aufgenommen bzw. übernommen.
Dann zahl ich mittlerweile Gebühren bei deren Höhe den meisten Bankenchefs einer abgehen würde um berücksichtigt zu werden.
Und was den Strom angeht:
Über Swift werden pro Tag im Schnitt 5 Trillionen Dollar gehandelt (Zahlen von 2015)
Bitcoin hat kürzlich die 5 Milliarden Marke geknackt.
Dementsprechend macht BTC ziemlich genau ein Promill von Swift aus. 
Dabei verbraucht BTC ca. 29 TWh oder 0,13% des weltweiten Stromverbrauchs. Bei der selben "Effizienz" würde also alleine das SWIFT System den weltweiten Stromverbrauch übersteigen 
Und das ist ja nur ein kleiner Teil des "klassischen" Finanzsystems.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Wenn ich jedesmal in den letzten Jahren einen Cent bekommen hätte wenn jemand solch weise Vorahnungen von sich gegeben hat, könnte ich mir davon schon einen Bitcoin kaufen.
> 
> 
> 
> In God we trust. Warum sollte das hier nicht funktionieren, obwohl es bei "richtigen" Währungen auch schon lange klappt?



Weil wenn ich den Dollar nicht akzeptiere die USA ein paar schlagende Argumente mit dem Klassennamen Nimitz auf den Weltmeeren schippern haben 

Ich habe mich heute mal etwas durch die Bitcoin Foren gekaempft niemand dort glaubt mehr an Bitcoin als Waehrung und die Haelfte weis noch nicht einmal in was sie da genau investiert hat... Das hatten wir alles schon einmal damals hat es sich auch innerhalb eines Tages/Nachts geloest.

@Emil_Esel  

Solltest du das ernst meinen erstmal meinen herzlichen Glueckwunsch. 
Aber genau diese Sichtweise wird Bitcoin in Zukunft killen, da Bitcoin nicht der Coins wegen sondern zum "machen" von EUROS, Dollar etc.  gekauft wird. Der Dumme ist dann der der als letzter gekauft hat.


Auch interessant ist, dass der Bitcoin Markt durch einzelne personen kuenstlich nach oben geschaufelt werden kann bzw, das auch schon passiert ist. Waehre es eine Aktie waehre Bitcoin schon laengst weg vom Fenster.
Alles was an der Boerse verboten ist gehoert bei Bitcoin konsequent zum Tagesgeschaeft. Pump and Dump ist noch eines der harmlosesten Instrumente die hier verwendet werden.
Ich muss einfach zugeben Ich haette viel zu viel Angst der letzte im Glied zu sein... aber naja das Glueck belohnt die mutigen oder so.


----------



## geist4711 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*

das sytem ist, wie schon mehrfach gezeigt nicht sicher gegen raub.
wenn meine bank ausgeraubt wird, na und? mein geld krieg ich trotzdem, da es nicht 'genau meine scheine' gibt sondern nur 'die scheine'.
alles andere, von wegen korrupte banken blalbla, alles egal, wenn es um mein geld geht.
wenn man meine bitcoins, die hashes oder wie das da geht(ich kenne das nur im groben) klaut, wie wenn man mir das portmonaise klaut, deswegen hab ich nicht all mein geld nur im geldbeutel, sondern auf der bank.
einzig zum geldschürfen ist bitcoin gut, da kann man seinen PC dazu nutzen geld zu machen -lohnt sich mittlerweile aber kaum noch da aufwand(strom und hardware) dermaßen hoch geworden sind das man hohe investitionen erstmal wieder rausarbeiten muss und nicht seine vorhandene oder eh grad neu zu kaufende grafikkarte genutzt werden kann.
also erstmal tage wochen rechnen lassen und hohe stromlosten produzieren(die auch rausgearbeitet werden wollen) um die kosten wieder rein zu krigen und danach kann man dann geld erarbeiten lassen -bis es einer klaut.
risiko und aufwand sind zu hoch, macht ihr mal alle, ich nicht.
da kann ich mein geld auch in gras verrauchen, da hab ich wenigstens nenn flash von....


----------



## John-800 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*

Nach den Bitcoins werden die Öko-Bitcoins kommen. Jene werden mit Solarbetriebenen Taschenrechnern errechnet.


----------



## GreitZ (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> Wieder einer der sich outete



Was willst du?.??


----------



## larzer (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*

Unter jedem Beitrag von Bitcoins oder Altcoins wird über die Sinnhaftigkeit dieser Währungen/Systeme spekuliert.
Die Ausdauer mancher ist beachtlich 

Davon mal abgesehen beziehe ich mich mal auf die News.
Man hätte hier ruhig schon den Stream von Nicehash gestern Abend mit einbeziehen können.
Laut dem war es so dass erst mehrere fehlgeschlagene Login Versuche ins interne Netzwerk stattfanden und dann durch den Fehler eines Admins/Mitarbeiters diese erfolgreich waren und die Hacker im internen Netzwerk waren.
Von dort aus starteten sie erst zum testen mehrere kleine Transaktionen. Als diese dann erfolgreich waren wurden die Millionen versendet.
Als Nicehash das mitbekommen hat war es schon zu spät.

Bin gespannt wie Nicehash jetzt weitermacht, die Community ist jedenfalls gespalten.
Das Vertrauen ist erstmal dahin und der Stream gestern Abend gab auch nicht viele Infos Preis wie und wann es jetzt weitergeht.

Ich selbst hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt nur knapp 30€ dort liegen die zum abbuchen bereit waren.
Die ersten Gewinne habe ich schon in kleinere Optimierungen meines Kühlsystems gesteckt


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*



larzer schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen beziehe ich mich mal auf die News.
> Man hätte hier ruhig schon den Stream von Nicehash gestern Abend mit einbeziehen können.



Bei einer Meldung mit VÖ-Datum von gestern, 13:14 Uhr. Well played.


----------



## -d11- (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*

Wenn die ersten großen Banken sich bereits offiziell mit dem bitcoin-Handel beschäftigen und teilweise "anfreunden", wurden evtl. bereits die ersten Transaktionen für den Eigenbestand zur Spekulation getätigt. Das Angebot für die Kunden am bitcoin-Handel teilzunehmen, wird bei einigen Großbanken sicherlich folgen. Die Nachfrage scheint vorhanden zu sein. Diese Marktteilnehmer (Großbanken) sorgen natürlich für immense Volumen im Handel. Das würde den Kurs zunächst weiter beflügeln, das Risiko einer platzenden Blase aber verschärfen. Irgendwie erinnert mich das an etwas vor rund 10 Jahren....ich komme nicht drauf! 

Eine Beispielquelle füge ich mal an. Handelsblatt und Co. hatten ähnliche Artikel.

Goldman-Sachs-Chef erwagt Handel mit Kryptowahrung Bitcoin - manager magazin


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*

Die Banken und deren Verantwortliche tragen dabei ja auch kein Risiko. Wurde ja gerade erst durchexerziert: Auf unendliche Gier folgt ein unendlicher Rettungsschirm, weil „too big to fail“ und so. Die Manager-Boni werden dann einfach ins nächste Jahr geschleift oder in Wechselprämien respektive Abfindungen versteckt. Und die Politik tut so, als bemerkle sie all das nicht.


----------



## MXDoener (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*



Magios schrieb:


> ja wohl, diese Wärung ist zum sterben verurteilt, es gab schon vor Jahren Schneballsysteme wo einige Millionär würden und die Masse der Leute das Geld eingebüst haben, und auch hier wird es so enden, es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.....



Glückwunsch, du hast ja mal überhaupt keine Ahnung 

Wo ist Bitcoin ein Schneeballsystem? Wo musst du dir Leute suchen, die Bitcoin bei dir kaufen und somit quasi ein Netzwerk aus Idioten aufbauen, die dir ständig Bitcoin abnehmen?

Willkommen im Kapitalismus, wo nunmal ne kleine Anzahl an Leuten das große Geld machen/haben.


----------



## -d11- (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Die Banken und deren Verantwortliche tragen dabei ja auch kein Risiko. Wurde ja gerade erst durchexerziert: Auf unendliche Gier folgt ein unendlicher Rettungsschirm, weil „too big to fail“ und so. Die Manager-Boni werden dann einfach ins nächste Jahr geschleift oder in Wechselprämien respektive Abfindungen versteckt. Und die Politik tut so, als bemerkle sie all das nicht.



Erschreckend aber im Grunde wahr! Kein Risiko ist vielleicht etwas überspitzt, aber es hält sich doch sehr in Grenzen. Sollte die öffentliche Kritik und der Druck zu groß sein, gibt es halt ein Opfer, wie Lehman Brothers.


----------



## larzer (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Bei einer Meldung mit VÖ-Datum von gestern, 13:14 Uhr. Well played.



ja hab ich im nachhinein auch festgestellt, Entschuldigung dafür.
Aber ein Update kommt ja sicherlich noch


----------



## -d11- (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*

On topic: Es stellt sich dann ja die Frage, ob und in welcher Form eine hohe Sicherheit für Kryptowährungen mit dezentraler Struktur gewährleistet werden kann. Wie sollen Hackerangriffe effektiv vermieden werden? Gegen Bankraub sind die Kreditinstitute versichert, und wenn die hiesige Sparkasse oder Volksbank pleite geht (tatsächlich erfolgt häufig eine Fusion oder Übernahme), gibt es für "Kleinbeträge" (im Bereich um 100 T€) Sicherungsmechanismen der Gewährträger bzw. Sicherungseinrichtungen des Finanzverbundes (Sicherungsfonds etc.).


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*



-d11- schrieb:


> On topic: Es stellt sich dann ja die Frage, ob und in welcher Form eine hohe Sicherheit für Kryptowährungen mit dezentraler Struktur gewährleistet werden kann. Wie sollen Hackerangriffe effektiv vermieden werden? Gegen Bankraub sind die Kreditinstitute versichert, und wenn die hiesige Sparkasse oder Volksbank pleite geht (tatsächlich erfolgt häufig eine Fusion oder Übernahme), gibt es für "Kleinbeträge" (im Bereich um 100 T€) Sicherungsmechanismen der Gewährträger bzw. Sicherungseinrichtungen des Finanzverbundes (Sicherungsfonds etc.).



Gerade wegen der dezentralen Struktur ist ein Hack kaum möglich – es gibt bei Bitcoin (und quasi allen anderen Kryptowährungen) keinen zentralen Server, den man hacken könnte. Jeder einzelne Transfer muss von der Mehrheit aller aktiven Clients, also von Millionen Rechnern weltweit bestätigt. So viele System zu hacken ist noch niemandem gelungen. Die Angreifer konzentrieren sich lieber auf Dienstleister, wie im hiesigen Fall: Aus Sicht des Bitcoin-Netzwerkes wurde eine legitime, sichere Überweisung über Bitcoins im Gegenwert von 70 Millionen US-Dollar getätigt. Das die Zugangsdaten zum Konto im Rahmen eines Hacks erbeutet werden konnten, ist kein Fehler von Bitcoin, sondern von Nicehash. So wie der Transfer gültiger Euros von einer Person zu einer anderen mittels vorgehaltener Waffe (auch bekannt als "Raubüberfall") kein Fehler des Euro-Systems ist, sondern der öffentlichen Sicherheit.


----------



## larzer (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*

An sich ist die Blockchain durch ihre dezentrale Struktur ja sicher.
Hier handelte es sich ja um ein Angriff auf einen Anbieter von Hashpower wo in das interne Netzwerk eingebrochen wurde und die Wallet des Unternehmens erleichtert wurde.
Vergleichbar damit, wenn jemand sich in meinen PC hackt und somit Zugriff auf meine offline Wallet bekommt, natürlich nur im anderen Maßstab.

Die Blockchain beeinflusst das nicht wirklich, da hier lediglich gerade ein Pool wegfällt.
Somit weichen die meisten Nutzer einfach erstmal auf andere Pools aus.

Aber du hast recht damit, dass es keine Sicherheiten hier gibt.
Sollte der Coin und damit die Blockchain sich verabschieden, sind deine bereits geminten Coins wertlos.
Dessen sollte sich aber auch jeder bewusst sein.


----------



## sterreich (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*



MXDoener schrieb:


> Wo ist Bitcoin ein Schneeballsystem? Wo musst du dir Leute suchen, die Bitcoin bei dir kaufen und somit quasi ein Netzwerk aus Idioten aufbauen, die dir ständig Bitcoin abnehmen?





			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Gewinne entstehen fast ausschließlich dadurch, dass neue Teilnehmer in dem System mitwirken, eigenes Kapital einbringen oder erwirtschaften.



Wie glaubst du, kommt der Kursgewinn zustande? Indem immer mehr Idioten in BTC investieren, weil sie aufs große Geld hoffen. Mittlerweile weiß ein Großteil der BTC Besitzer nicht mal wie das System funktioniert.

Dabei muss ich immer an Wolf of Wallstreet denken:


> We don’t give two shits about how technology works, because all we care about is getting fucking rich!


Übrigens warnt selbst der Typ, den DiCaprio spielt vor dem System



			
				JordanBelfort schrieb:
			
		

> "It's the biggest scam ever, such a huge, gigantic scam that's going to blow up in so many people's faces," Mr Belfort told the Financial Times. "It's far worse than anything I was ever doing." "Promoters [of ICOs] are perpetuating a massive scam of the highest order on everyone. Probably 85pc of people out there don't have bad intentions but the problem is, if 5 or 10pc are trying to scam you it's a f****** disaster."





PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Gerade wegen der dezentralen Struktur ist ein Hack kaum möglich – es gibt bei Bitcoin (und quasi allen anderen Kryptowährungen) keinen zentralen Server, den man hacken könnte. Jeder einzelne Transfer muss von der Mehrheit aller aktiven Clients, also von Millionen Rechnern weltweit bestätigt. So viele System zu hacken ist noch niemandem gelungen. Die Angreifer konzentrieren sich lieber auf Dienstleister, wie im hiesigen Fall: Aus Sicht des Bitcoin-Netzwerkes wurde eine legitime, sichere Überweisung über Bitcoins im Gegenwert von 70 Millionen US-Dollar getätigt. Das die Zugangsdaten zum Konto im Rahmen eines Hacks erbeutet werden konnten, ist kein Fehler von Bitcoin, sondern von Nicehash. So wie der Transfer gültiger Euros von einer Person zu einer anderen mittels vorgehaltener Waffe (auch bekannt als "Raubüberfall") kein Fehler des Euro-Systems ist, sondern der öffentlichen Sicherheit.



Naja, was wäre, wenn man entsprechend beliebte Wallet-Programme, angreift und mittels "Update" dort seinen Schadcode einschleust? 
Oder ein (Verschlüsselungs)-Trojaner, der nur auf Wallets abzielt? Kann ähnlich wie BrickerBot jemand sein, der ein Problem im System aufzeigen will bzw. von der Entwicklung von Cryptos enttäuscht istes Systems enttäuscht ist, oder weniger altruistisch, den Preis in die Höhe treiben will in dem er einen Teil der Währung "ausschaltet" und dann selbst verkauft.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*



sterreich schrieb:


> Naja, was wäre, wenn man entsprechend beliebte Wallet-Programme, angreift und mittels "Update" dort seinen Schadcode einschleust?
> Oder ein (Verschlüsselungs)-Trojaner, der nur auf Wallets abzielt? Kann ähnlich wie BrickerBot jemand sein, der ein Problem im System aufzeigen will bzw. von der Entwicklung von Cryptos enttäuscht istes Systems enttäuscht ist, oder weniger altruistisch, den Preis in die Höhe treiben will in dem er einen Teil der Währung "ausschaltet" und dann selbst verkauft.



Die Zugangsdaten einer Bitcoin-Wallet (warum verschlüsseln wenn man übernehmen kann?) sind für Trojaner ein genauso attraktives Angriffsziel wie Kreditkarten- oder Online-Banking-Daten. Aber zunächst einmal muss der Trojaner das System unter seine Kontrolle bringen und diese Infektion ist mit Kryptowährungen genauso schwer respektive einfach wie ohne. Der Code der originalen Wallets wurde seit Jahren kaum verändert und unzählige Male geprüft. Neue Anwendungen könnten eher eine Sicherheitslücke haben, werden aber jeweils nur von einem kleinen Teil der Nutzer verwendet. Allgemein ist ein Angriff über spezifische Wallets in etwa so riskant wie Online-Banking mit einer unsicheren Browserversion: Sehr ärgerlich für die Betroffenen, aber für das Gesamtsystem ohne Bedeutung weil es immer nur einen kleinen Teil der Nutzer erwischt.


----------



## sterreich (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Zugangsdaten einer Bitcoin-Wallet (warum verschlüsseln wenn man übernehmen kann?) sind für Trojaner ein genauso attraktives Angriffsziel wie Kreditkarten- oder Online-Banking-Daten – aber zunächst einmal muss der Trojaner das System unter seine Kontrolle bringen. Diese Infektion ist mit Kryptowährungen aber genauso schwer/einfach wie ohne. Der Code der originalen Wallets wurde im laufe der Jahre kaum verändert, aber unzählige Male geprüft und etwaige riskantere neue Anwendungen werden jeweils nur von einem kleinen Teil der Nutzer verwendet. Sicherheitslücken hier wären ähnlich riskant wie Online-Banking mit einer unsicheren Browser-Version – für den einzelnen ärgerlich, für das Gesamtsystem aber kaum von Bedeutung.



Beim Online-Banking habe ich aber noch die TAN-Authentifizierung als zusätzliche Sicherheit.
Und wie gesagt, verschlüsseln/löschen um das Angebot zu senken und den Preis in die Höhe zu treiben, dann verkauft man selbst. Wobei das auch nach hinten losgehen kann da die Währung plötzlich "unsicher" und damit weniger wert ist.


----------



## Emil_Esel (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*



Illuminatus17 schrieb:


> Dann gönn dir mal nen Deutschkurs mit Rechtschreibung, Zeichensetzung und so



entschuldigungja, ich bin gebürtiger rumäne und erst seit 3 jahren hier im land und deshalb m1 schrieben ist nicht ganz so gut

tut mir leid sie beleidigt zu haben


----------



## DrOwnz (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*



larzer schrieb:


> Die ersten Gewinne habe ich schon in kleinere Optimierungen meines Kühlsystems gesteckt



Und hoffentlich auch ordentlich versteuert.


----------



## HomeboyST (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*

Puh, 
wie viele von den Technikbegeisterten hier mal so gar keinen Plan haben und trotzdem den Bitcoin verteufeln. 

Naja, 


Roterfred schrieb:


> jaja Bitcoin ist ja so sicher. Habe in letzter Zeit immer mehr gehört und gelesen.



Das Bitcoin Netzwerk wurde wie schon erwähnt noch nie gehackt ( Theoretisch auch nicht möglich ) 




GreitZ schrieb:


> Hehe  Schöne Nachricht. Ich hoffe das diese Währungen bald völlig wertlos werden.


Weil ? Du auf fallende Kurse gesetzt hast oder zu früh verkauft hast oder gern dabei gewesen wärst ? 




Hofnaerrchen schrieb:


> Angesichts der sprunghaften Wertsteigerungen in den letzten Tagen dürfte das Platzen der Blase schneller eintreten als vermutet. Schließlich gibt es - außer dem Glauben an den Wert dieser Währung - keine Sicherheiten, welche diesen stützen.
> 
> Am Ende wird es nur eine Hand voll Gewinner geben: Den/die Erfinder dieses Schwachsinns, Hardwareproduzenten und Stromlieferanten. Glückwunsch!



Du kannst das entstehen einer Blase doch gar nicht erklären. P.S. zu deinem "Glauben" an den Wert der Währung, Weder Dollar noch Euro etc. sind durch irgendetwas "gedeckt" deren Wert entsteht durch "Vertrauen"




sterreich schrieb:


> Beim Online-Banking habe ich aber noch die TAN-Authentifizierung als zusätzliche Sicherheit.
> Und wie gesagt, verschlüsseln/löschen um das Angebot zu senken und den Preis in die Höhe zu treiben, dann verkauft man selbst. Wobei das auch nach hinten losgehen kann da die Währung plötzlich "unsicher" und damit weniger wert ist.



Zusätzliche Sicherheit kannst du auch bei Bitcoin haben. Wenn du deine eigene "Bitcoin Brieftasche" vllt noch mit einem Passwort sicherst.  Oder dazu noch mit einer E-Mailbestätigung, oder nem 
2-FA Authenticator oder zb. mit nem Ledger bei dem du die Bitcoins quasi auf einem USB Stick hast und bei Überweisungen deinen Pin eingeben musst und zusätzlich noch am "Stick" selber per Knopfdruck 
bestätigen musst. Vorher passiert da gar nichts. 

P.S. zum Thema Blase.  Der *gesamte* Kryptomarkt ist noch so extrem klein was die Kohle angeht. 
Allein Amazon hat mehr Wert als alle Kryptos zusammen. Apple ist sogar mehr als doppel so viel Wert. 
Die Investierten sind zumeist auch alles Kleinanleger, denn die großen können noch gar nicht mitspielen  

Wo ist da also eine Blase ?


----------



## ARCdefender (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*



Solo-Joe schrieb:


> Der Tag mag kommen, da der Wert des Bitcoin erlischt. Doch dieser Tag ist noch fern.



Ein EMP und die ganze Kryptosache ist Geschichte, die USA arbeiten daran


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*



sterreich schrieb:


> Wie glaubst du, kommt der Kursgewinn zustande? Indem immer mehr Idioten in BTC investieren, weil sie aufs große Geld hoffen. Mittlerweile weiß ein Großteil der BTC Besitzer nicht mal wie das System funktioniert.


Ohne jemandem zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber: Was ist denn das für ein Argument? Einerseits ist deine Aussage zwar wahrscheinlich richtig, aber kaum belegbar, andererseits weiß sicherlich ein Großteil der „Geld“besitzer auch nicht, wie internationale Finanzsysteme funktionieren. Müssen sie auch nicht, um ihre Arbeitsleistung in praktischen Proxies ausbezahlt zu bekommen. Diese massentaugliche Praktikabilität ist mMn eher das, woran bisherige Krypto-Währungen noch kranken. Entweder die Transaktionsgebühren sind für kleine Einkäufe zu hoch, die Anzahl der führenden Nullen zu groß, um übersichtlich zu sein („1 Dose Cola, wieviel macht das in Bitcoin?“) oder die einzelnen Währungen sind nicht breit genug akzeptiert (trifft derzeit auf eigentlich alle Kryptos zu). Jedoch: Sie gelten prinzipiell weltweit, während dir bei klassischem Geld meist noch die Ländergrenzen im Wege stehen.


----------



## Ogameplayer (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ein EMP und die ganze Kryptosache ist Geschichte, die USA arbeiten daran



Nein...
selbst wenn in komplett China der Strom weg ist, wird das Ding immernoch funktionieren.
Durch einen EMP passiert sowieso nichts, da, die Blockchain eine verteilte verkettete Datenbank ist.


----------



## -d11- (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Börse: Hacker klauen Bitcoin im Wert von fast 70 Millionen US-Dollar*

Danke fürs Update, Jungs! Ich finde das Thema sehr spannend, daher meine (teilweise naive) Beteiligung an der Diskussion. Zum Thema Sicherheit: Dann sind die Bitcoins an sich und auch deren Übertragung untereinander "ziemlich sicher", aber die Schnittstelle zu zentralen Währungssystemen (in USD, Euro etc.) Ziel möglicher Hacks. Dies ist m.E. besonders brisant, da diese Dienstleister bei einer Kryptowährung derzeit noch eine zentrale Bedeutung aufgrund von der von Carsten angesprochenen Themen Transaktionsgebühren, Umrechnung, Akzeptanz; siehe Carsten v. 09.12.2017 10:51 Uhr "Diese massentaugliche Praktikabilität ist mMn eher das, woran bisherige Krypto-Währungen noch kranken. (...)" haben.

PS: Schöner Vergleich ("Raubüberfall"), Torsten!


----------

